# Question about snails



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

What ones are good to keep your tank clean? Like ones that keep EVERYTHING that includes glass and decorations clean. And ones that assassin snails won't be able to eat Cause I got 2 of those.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

DianeA7X said:


> What ones are good to keep your tank clean? Like ones that keep EVERYTHING that includes glass and decorations clean. And ones that assassin snails won't be able to eat Cause I got 2 of those.


Assassins will kill any snail. So think on that. Good cleaners are nerites. MTS are good for substrate and aerating, but not for walls/deco.


----------



## Edmund the betta fish (May 5, 2016)

I have 2 nerite's which sadly I am going to have to rehouse because my betta keeps attacking them and has actually bitten off one of my snail's antenna or it is considerably shorter anyway...anyway nerite snails are fab for algae however they poo LOADS so I found that any benefit algae wise was undone by mass pooing and causing me to have to gravel clean more, just my experience but i would suggest caution if you have an aggressive young betta because he will not like them


----------



## AzureMyst (Apr 26, 2016)

Like kitkat said, assassin snails can kill pretty much any snail... but I'd still personally recommend a nerite. They clean my decorations well, and eat lots of stuff. Algae, uneaten food, etc. They're also pretty active snails, more active than the mystery snail I had. I rather enjoy them. I've had mine for a while and it's still pretty small, though I'm not sure how big they can get, they seem to grow slowly.


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

I ended up getting 2 Nerites. One Tiger and one Zebra. I might get 2 more. Not sure yet. So far they have been cleaning up pretty good. My jar was all dirty and it's clean now lol. I do have a male that is in a bowl that isn't in the tank. He seems like he needs to be alone. But I do have a female in the tank. She is friendly and leaves them alone. I still have the 2 assassin snails to which I have yet not seen them trying to attack the nerites. So that is good. Besides, the nerites were in the same tank with assassins at petco. But yeah so far everything is good. =)


----------



## Edmund the betta fish (May 5, 2016)

Great, snails are lovely so hope it all works for you Am sure it will


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

How big is the tank? 

Nerite are notoriously picky eaters and 99% will not eat leftover food or wafers and will only eat natural algae. It may appear they are eating but they are just skating over and rarely ingest. Most Snail forums where I've lurked cite starvation as the No. 1 cause of Nerite death. The Assassins, on the other hand, will eat anything *except* algae. All they need is the occasional frozen Bloodworm or other snails to eat. I feed live and frozen food so mine don't bother my Nerites.

BTW, we are the only critters that will keep *everything* clean.


----------



## Edmund the betta fish (May 5, 2016)

I can't understand judging by everyone else's snails why mine were pooping absolutely everywhere, I mean messier than goldfish even, when everyone else's are so clean... and they would eat anything
I must have had ninja ones : )


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Mine aren't clean at all.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

mine are not clean at all!:frown2:
Remember adding any animal won't keep your tank clean. It adds more potential ammonia and nitrite. What size is your tank?


----------



## Edmund the betta fish (May 5, 2016)

28 litres, I have rehomed them now due to Edmund's constant flaring and biting them and must say my tank on the whole is cleaner without them....miss them though  they were sweeties


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I had to rehome my Mystery snails as much as I liked them I like my 2 new assassin snails ( clea helena ) more, I am not a fan of getting critters to clean the tank thats my job, get critters because you want them, the 2 assassins cost me $160 at that price you really want to want them.


----------



## Edmund the betta fish (May 5, 2016)

You are totally right IMO, so what is so great about these assassin ones then?  no seriously, what do they do? I'm staying critter free I can't take the stress lol Do you have any "games" for your betta by the way? Have tried putting a ping pong ball in but he just sulks in his cave until I take it out again :/ I will should start a new thread shouldn't I *awfully sorry chaps* (said in crisp English accent  )


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Where I come from they are very rare and quite hard to get basically.


----------



## Edmund the betta fish (May 5, 2016)

Say no more, think that's a man thing my husband is bit like that with cars


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Assassin snails will eat pond snails, which can eat your live plants. Pond snails can also be squished against the tank wall, and the fish will go wild to eat all the squishy bits for you.


----------



## Edmund the betta fish (May 5, 2016)

Yikes 😳


----------

